# Abu crosshatch shrink tubing



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I have 2 Abu Garcia Premium Conolon 13' surf rods that have a crosshatch shrink tubing wrap on the butt sections. Both rods were bought in the UK in the 1990s. The wrap is black tubular heat shrink with a lose-woven core. I would like to get hold of some to put on other rods and many of my fishing and tournament casting friends have expressed a keen interest. Any idea where can I get hold of some? Sincerely hoping you can help.


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Not quite the same but gives a good finish - http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Other-Grips/Nu-Skin-Rod-Armor-Grip-Material


----------

